# just back from orange lake



## STEVIE (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, we just got home from the airport and I wanted to let you know that we spent the last week at Orange Lake.  We were there for the first time, on an exchange.  I was a little nervous, not knowing what to expect.  We were given a two bedroom unit in the new highrise building next to the new waterpark.  I never expected to trade into this part of the resort, but it was beautiful, and everything was brand new.  The building had been open for less than a month.  Unfortunately, the water park was not open, but the view from our room looked as though it was ready.  The pools and the lazy river were filled up, and the landscaping was really pretty.  The only thing that seemed unfinished was the new parking lot.  We totally enjoyed our stay, although, to be honest, I think this resort is too large for us.  Sue


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 29, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> Hi, we just got home from the airport and I wanted to let you know that we spent the last week at Orange Lake.  We were there for the first time, on an exchange.  I was a little nervous, not knowing what to expect.  We were given a two bedroom unit in the new highrise building next to the new waterpark.  I never expected to trade into this part of the resort, but it was beautiful, and everything was brand new.  The building had been open for less than a month.  Unfortunately, the water park was not open, but the view from our room looked as though it was ready.  The pools and the lazy river were filled up, and the landscaping was really pretty.  The only thing that seemed unfinished was the new parking lot.  We totally enjoyed our stay, although, to be honest, I think this resort is too large for us.  Sue


I am surprised that you have been able to trade into this section as OLCC has specifically stated that only owners in this section could trade into this section.  Good to hear that you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## JLB (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree.  

Another urban legend bites the dust.  

I guess I can now hope for a 3-bedroom in the River Island area.

Perhaps this will start a whole new endless series of the same question:  "I heard someone got River Island area on an exchange.  How do we go about requesting the same?"


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 30, 2006)

Sue

I am also glad that you enjoyed your stay.

You were able to exchange into the new River Island Villas?


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 30, 2006)

Well....ain't that a horse of a different color!   LOL

I said early on....that the policy regarding RI owner's only, may not hold up.  However, you were there at a very low, low demand time.  I'm sure that had alot to do with it.   

Sue...I'm so glad you had a good time.  You had the best OL has to offer as far as unit goes.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 30, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Perhaps this will start a whole new endless series of the same question:  "I heard someone got River Island area on an exchange.  How do we go about requesting the same?"


Probably.  I can hear it now - "They wouldn't put us in the new area, only the old East Village"


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 30, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Probably.  I can hear it now - "They wouldn't put us in the new area, only the old East Village"




Yep.....like....." I got the new RI area and you didn't" !!!     
Or na, nananana!    LOL


----------



## Vodo (May 1, 2006)

I'm thinking that River Island only becomes desirable at such time as its water park opens.  In the interim, it's just a very-far-removed-from-all-the-amenities section (albeit a new one).  Maybe the previously announced owner restriction will begin when the water park is open and available.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (May 1, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that River Island only becomes desirable at such time as its water park opens. In the interim, it's just a very-far-removed-from-all-the-amenities section (albeit a new one).



That's your opinion Cindy, and your certainly entitled to it.  But RI is not a very-far-removed-from-all-the-amenities section of OL to me.  

It's right next door to Splash Lagoon, which is a gorgeous pool complex, has basketball courts/tennis courts, an eatery, a boutique, etc.

The East and North Villages are also closest to the big Publix grocery store complex and the East Village entrance is now open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Vodo (May 1, 2006)

How far would you have to walk from RI to get to Splash Lagoon?  Would it be a walk or a drive for most people?  My feeling is that any section of any resort is undesirable if it isn't easy walking distance to a pool complex.  I may be miscalculating the location of RI if it truly is close to Splash Lagoon.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> How far would you have to walk from RI to get to Splash Lagoon?  Would it be a walk or a drive for most people?  My feeling is that any section of any resort is undesirable if it isn't easy walking distance to a pool complex.  I may be miscalculating the location of RI if it truly is close to Splash Lagoon.
> 
> Cindy



For most people it would be a drive.  Although they are both toward the back of the property (only East Village is further back), you would have to walk East Orange Lake Blvd to the 3-way stop at Orange Lake Blvd (or North Orange lake Blvd depending on the map you are using).  Then you go under the toll road overpass, passed the North Village tennis courts and about another block to Splash Lagoon.

It is similar to the walk/ride from the East Village to Splash Lagoon.

Our experience is that the only people we have seen walking that route are those getting exercise, walking for the purpose of walking.  Because the main roads are involved, the roads the shuttle use and somewhat heavy traffic, most, nearly all, families would not let their young kids walk that route by themselves.

Oh yeah, there is also golf cart traffic in that area, those leaving #10 on the Legends course and going to #11.  They have to cross those roads and sidewalks, too.

Added:  

It seems like I can never get Mapquest links to work properly, but, if it does, here is that area.  River Island is on East Orange Lake Blvd on the right, generally where it says Legends at Orange Lake.  Splash Lagoon is on the left, on West Orange Lake Blvd where it says Legends Walk at Orange Lake.  The East Village is straight on up.  The toll road crosses about where the green and brown colors meet on West Orange Lake Blvd, near that intersection.  That is also about where the golf carts go from #10, which is in the East Village, to #11.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...yF/8uiq/UYzMQXqIOCuyTpp4sreAWAfvS&ambiguity=1

As predicted, that link is not right.  To correct it, click north a couple of times and then click on the intersection of East Orange Lake Blvd and West Ornage Lake Blvd.  Once you've done that, click down one to the south.


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2006)

Another thing is that although it is nice to get the thousands of extras coming for sales presentations out of the West Village,  since that will now be on East Orange Lake Blvd, along with the legends Golf Course and River Island, East Orange Lake Blvd will be a very busy road.

In the past it has been a nice little drive to come in that way, avoid the traffic of the West Village and North Village, veer around the driving circle, and look at the nice landscaping and golf course.

We'll see in December.


----------



## STEVIE (May 1, 2006)

I met another couple who were also exchanged into the river island condos.  They went for a sales presentation, we did not.  They said the new units are selling for $25,000.  We were called daily to see if we would go on a tour, after the third day I stopped answering the phone.  I figured we lucked out getting this exchange because we had never been to Orange Lake, and they were hoping we would go on a tour and buy, who knows?  The resort was quite busy, still people there for spring vacation, this was the week my kids had off from elementary school. If the water park had been opened, the vacation would have been perfect, but I didn't enjoy driving to the pools every day.  We did see an alligator in one of the ponds on site, after that I was nervous about my boys fishing.  I guess that's not something unusual in Florida, just strange for someone from CT.   Sue


----------



## gjw007 (May 1, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Another thing is that although it is nice to get the thousands of extras coming for sales presentations out of the West Village,  since that will now be on East Orange Lake Blvd, along with the legends Golf Course and River Island, East Orange Lake Blvd will be a very busy road.
> 
> In the past it has been a nice little drive to come in that way, avoid the traffic of the West Village and North Village, veer around the driving circle, and look at the nice landscaping and golf course.
> 
> We'll see in December.


I don't know if there will be much influence by the presentations.  From the sales building just outside the East Gate there is a path that runs parallel to the road where the golf carts use to go to the River Island recreational area.  Once there, they are given the presentation, shown a unit, and returned back to the main sales building.  I don't see a heavy impact on traffic but I could be wrong.  

I agree that it has always been a pleasent drive, especially at Xmas time when the decorations are up.


----------



## gjw007 (May 1, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> How far would you have to walk from RI to get to Splash Lagoon?  Would it be a walk or a drive for most people?  My feeling is that any section of any resort is undesirable if it isn't easy walking distance to a pool complex.  I may be miscalculating the location of RI if it truly is close to Splash Lagoon.
> 
> Cindy


I think it is a drive too for most people (myself included) which is really unfortunate as sometimes it is better to take a leisurely pace rather than the rush to get where we want to go attitude that is in our daily lives.  I think it is an easy walk (this is different things to different people so let's not get hung up over what is an easy walk) but most people will drive.


----------



## gjw007 (May 1, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> We were called daily to see if we would go on a tour, after the third day I stopped answering the phone.   Sue


I'm surprised also that they called you daily.  My experience has been that they will call until you answer the phone and either agree to the tour or not.  But after that, they no longer call you.  I know some people never answer the phone and then comment about them continuously calling but my experience has been that once they talk to you, they stop.  That seems a reasonable policy but if they already talked to you and called again and again, it would be very irritating.  The first day or two, there are a number of calls inviting you to various events such as the Sunday night welcome party and calls from the golf course inviting you to play.  Unlike sales calls, this will be left as messages that you can pick up to answer if you choose.  

It does sound like you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2006)

$25000 is pretty much the standard price for whatever they happen to be pushing.  Prior to River Island it was 3-bedroom units in the East Village.  That has been the figure for awhile now.

The last time we were there we checked in on Saturday.  They called every day until Wednesday, when I was called on the golf course!!!  I booked the family for _breakfast_ Thursday.

It was not pleasant.  OL was our first tour almost 20 years ago, and that one was our fifth and last tour.  My wife's brother and his wife are normally with us and my wife told us that if we want to do a tour again, for breakfast and over-priced discounted golf, that her brother and I will have to go as a couple!


----------



## Vodo (May 1, 2006)

I've been seeing quite a few OLCC 3BR's in Extra Vacations for early- to mid-May.  I wonder if that inventory is developer's weeks and they're putting folks in the new section in a marketing effort.  I have rarely ever seen 3BR's (possibly never) in Extra Vacations.  They're priced at $494.99 when they show up, so they're keeping the price down (at least compared to some EV offerings).

Cindy


----------



## elaine (May 1, 2006)

*we werew called to an onwers update 3X, even after saying no*

the 2nd time was at 8:15 AM!  Luckliy,  we we up and on our way out to disney, of I would have been really mad.  We never went-for $25,000, or whatever fee it is to "upgrade" I could buy enough TS to get me fired for taking so much vacation time!


----------



## timetraveler (May 1, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> How far would you have to walk from RI to get to Splash Lagoon?  Would it be a walk or a drive for most people?  My feeling is that any section of any resort is undesirable if it isn't easy walking distance to a pool complex.  I may be miscalculating the location of RI if it truly is close to Splash Lagoon.
> 
> Cindy



Would it be a walk or drive for most people, you ask?   Well, I honestly can't answer that. 

I'm not most people.  So I can only answer for our family.  And it's definitely easy walking distance to us.   Any unit within the North Village or East Village is easy walking distance to Splash Lagoon as far as we are concerned.


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2006)

Well, there's something else we can all check on after RI is open~~~how many folks are walking back and forth between Splash Lagoon and RI.  

PS:  It is not that we are wussies.  We walk every day and hike up and down the bank to the dock regularly.  But with little kids, like our great nieces, we did not walk to Splash Lagoon when we stayed in the North Village, and because of the traffic, we would not want them to walk from the RI area to Splash Lagoon.

The week we stayed in the first building in the East Village we didn't see anyone walking to Splash Lagoon all week.

If the shuttle is running frequently, as it likely will, most people will probably take it, or drive.


----------



## sue0067 (May 3, 2006)

I just came back from Florida, and because I had an exchange booked for OL next April, I figured I would take a "preview" tour.  

The interiors are gorgeous!  I would be very happy.  But to stay at a resort, where I needed to take a bus to the pool or to get my kids home from fishing...it would not work.  It is so big, it is to its disadvantage..and mine too!  I have three kids going every direction during the day.  Once back at the resort...I need them to have their space, but be able to find them.  It is a city!!  

I came home and cancelled my exchange imediatley.  RCI was able to book me into HGVC at Seaworld and upon reading reviews....I will like it much better.  

Oh yes...they say that river island is 18 acres???Didn't look much more than 2 to me.  They have a golf section going next to it that will add to it's size.  The pools were SO crowded  they do need more places to put all those people.  

All I have to say is City living is not for me.

Sue


----------



## JLB (May 3, 2006)

A combination of Sue's comments about her kids, remembering when we took our 8 to 10 year-old nephews to Orlando, and now our great-nieces, and just watching another installment of NBC Dateline's stories on sexual predators . . .

Dateline said their next one is going to be centered in Florida.  Since it is about men targeting children, I wouldn't be surprised if it was in Orlando.  Dateline did say that Florida has the highest number of registered sex offenders.

If I was a parent with adolescent children, I would watch them like a mother hen in Orlando.  I would think that Orlando is a sexual predator's paradise.

Anyone know any stats?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2006)

Yes, I would worry about young children and teens in a large resort like that, too.

I would love to stay in the new units at OLCC.  That would be a great trade.  I wouldn't care where the new units are located, how close to the pools they are, because we don't generally swim much near Disneyworld.  I like to go to the parks every day.  Now that is walking.  We had a pedometer and walked around Epcot with it.  It measures about 1 1/2 miles from the front of Epcot to America's pavilion.  That is a three mile walk, there and back.  That doesn't count the walking to other rides in the park.


----------



## JLB (May 4, 2006)

The girls are the ones that walk at the parks.  We _walk_ on the golf courses, what little walking you do any more.  Sometimes I grab the club I need and walk to the next shot while whoever I'm with takes the cart.  If the course is busy, I would rather kill the time between shots walking rather than sitting.


----------



## JLB (May 4, 2006)

*Deleted*

_Removed inappropriate link._


----------



## ljane (May 7, 2006)

Just one comment I would like to make about all the walking at OLCC and the traffic involved.  Most of the area that you are walking to, has a sidewalk area and not on the main road.

For all those who enjoy exercise, this is a great resort for a daily walk instead of a treadmill.  My husband and I start at the front gate and walk the entire circle around to the Publix store, and back to the main gate, which is about a 3-mile walk.  Most of this walk is on sidewalks.  This information is for those who are concerned about walking with small children to and from area's.

Ljane


----------

